# Personal best 12.89 on certified scale



## CaptJadams (Jul 27, 2012)

Change of scenery left calcasieu and headed to Toledo


----------



## CaptJadams (Jul 27, 2012)

Best 5 went 42lbs


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

What a pig. Great fish. Congratulations!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

X2....That's a hoggy doggy!!!

Congrats!!


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

what an absolute beast.

congrats youre a good dude . . . . .deserve it.

Fish will weigh more then the new one!!!!


----------



## CaptJadams (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks sean this is where all my fishing got started...dad was pro angler up here I originally was a bass guy then did a lil switch to salt but I still love bass fishing just don't get to go much now days w guiding


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

That thing is huge, congratulations. I bet you wish your trout were that big.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow, awesome bass!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Holy sheep chit!! Congrats man

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

man that sucks to miss a share the lunker by a few OZ --still a good fish!
a friend of my wife had Share the lunker fish two years ago--she got a ton of fishing stuff--


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

WOW! Very nice! Congrats.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Jared , I will have to say, thats incredible


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Totally Congrats Dude... that's a BIG FISH even if it is GREEN. Seriously, congrats, those don't come often.. what lake?


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Big *** bass dude! Now try to top it.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

That's a big bass...


Sent from that East 5...


----------



## CaptJadams (Jul 27, 2012)

Lunker program is only 10lbs on la side I coulda done it but I think replicas look horrible we released all the other big ones but I killed the big one shes at the taxidermy now


----------



## CaptJadams (Jul 27, 2012)

troutsupport said:


> Totally Congrats Dude... that's a BIG FISH even if it is GREEN. Seriously, congrats, those don't come often.. what lake?


Toledo bend


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I was think'n a yellowmouth, when I immediately click on it! Nice pig bass!!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Nice bass! Did she fight good? My PB black bass is only 11 lbs and was kinda disappointed in the fight. I have caught 6-8 pounders that where more fun.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Great looking bass 12.89 is a pig. I hope your mount turns out great. Congrats.


----------



## CaptJadams (Jul 27, 2012)

colbyntx said:


> Nice bass! Did she fight good? My PB black bass is only 11 lbs and was kinda disappointed in the fight. I have caught 6-8 pounders that where more fun.


Yea she pulled drag and jumped 4 times I kept thinking she was gonna shake the hook I knew it was a pig when I stuck her but when she jumped I freaked out I don't get nerves on big trout bc I've done it several times b4 this I only had 3 9s and couple 8s I've always wanted bass over 10 hooked a few but lost em


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

That's great! I live up here on the north end of the lake.


----------



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Awesome Fish!! Congrats!!


----------



## nellayor (Jul 14, 2005)

*what a shame*

So, because you think a skin mount "looks" better than a replica you killed a trophy fish full of eggs. What a shame. That fish could have been someone else's trophy later, or with her genes helped produce 100's of more just like her. Share much? 
By law you are entitled to do so, but thanks for you conservation efforts (sarcasm). I hope you stick to salt water from now on. Certainly don't need you deplenishing both natural resources. I think someone who fished as a "guide" would understand that. 
That dead fish will now do nothing, but sit on a wall and collect dust just like a replica would. Get over yourself.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

nellayor said:


> So, because you think a skin mount "looks" better than a replica you killed a trophy fish full of eggs. What a shame. That fish could have been someone else's trophy later, or with her genes helped produce 100's of more just like her. Share much?
> By law you are entitled to do so, but thanks for you conservation efforts (sarcasm). I hope you stick to salt water from now on. Certainly don't need you deplenishing both natural resources. I think someone who fished as a "guide" would understand that.
> That dead fish will now do nothing, but sit on a wall and collect dust just like a replica would. Get over yourself.


Have you ever looked in to proper conservation of confined bodies
Of water? It is actually good to take bass as to try and lower the numbers some and allow more forage so the fish get bigger. 
Also, that fish is probably at least 6 years old and more like 8+. She has been breeding since at the latest, 2009. Think she probably laid a few eggs in those years.

Bass fisherman as a whole have basically stopped killing any fish and overall, the lakes mean weights have gone down the last 20 years. Yes there are ecological factors as well, but good grief, killing one fish is not going to ruin a 100k+ acre lake... Lol

I guess you should go stop all the Mexicans from keeping fish with all their gill nets on Falcon, sure has hurt their fish numbers and size. Lol. 
Where have the largest tournament stringers come from? Oh ya... Falcon.

Nice fish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

Congrats, all your hard work paid off. At only 30-years old, you will have many years of enjoyment every time you look at your mount.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats on the P.B. Man that's a PB for this site as well.. HUGE.

Was the feech caught on one of the 70 degree days close to the surface ? 

It is sure good to see the sun shine with a freak en HUGE Bad ***** Bass! 

There out there, just got to find em... 

Congratulations


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Heck of a fish! Thanks for sharing and ignore the haters. They need to "get over themselves."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BassCat2010 (Jun 14, 2013)

guess theyre eating the traps


----------



## BassCat2010 (Jun 14, 2013)

Cody C said:


> Have you ever looked in to proper conservation of confined bodies
> Of water? It is actually good to take bass as to try and lower the numbers some and allow more forage so the fish get bigger.
> Also, that fish is probably at least 6 years old and more like 8+. She has been breeding since at the latest, 2009. Think she probably laid a few eggs in those years.
> 
> ...


Ha when is the last time you where at falcon? Lake has turned for the worse due to gill netters and Yankees filling their freezers. Look at fork the lake is a beast cause of the slot and the release of big fish. These fish our the best stock in the lake as far as genetics go. If weights are down on Toledo you sure couldn't tell by tournament weights. Takes **** near 30#+ to win. Him wanting to keep it is his business, but you saying it doesn't make a difference is nuts. Its thinking like this that gets lakes in a bind (Falcon, Choke).


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Justin_Time said:


> Heck of a fish! Thanks for sharing and ignore the haters. They need to "get over themselves."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude, not a single hater post. only class acts.. You Trolling in a lake unknown ? :ac550: Dont answer it here.. Justr say Huge BASS


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice hawg!!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Can't believe you caught that PIG with that hat on....

Congrats dude.


----------



## Toledbendbasser (Feb 12, 2014)

Cody C said:


> Have you ever looked in to proper conservation of confined bodies
> Of water? It is actually good to take bass as to try and lower the numbers some and allow more forage so the fish get bigger.
> Also, that fish is probably at least 6 years old and more like 8+. She has been breeding since at the latest, 2009. Think she probably laid a few eggs in those years.
> 
> ...


Wow that fish is the 26 largest fish ever weighed on tbend. And now it will hang on a wall because it looks better than a piece of painted fiberglass. The simple fact is the lake has many large fish in it because the do get released again and again. As a matter a fact there have been several fish that have been over 10lbs that have been weighed through the Tbend lake association and caught again and released again and yes all parties received a free replicas. On the same fish! And I will agree it is his right to do whatever wants to do with it is his fish, 
But a fish of that caliber could have been a Lake Record or Maybe even a State a Record for either La or Tx but now we will never know. 
The fish is simply a trophy to display... Wouldn't a picture look much better 10 years from now. I know that the pictures I show are on a phone almost all of the time. And also being a guide I would have to assume the he'd care something about taking care of fisheries. I'm sure that if a guide client caught a 12.40 speck I would think all kinds of effort would be taken to get it to the proper hands.. This is why as Louisianians' we get rap from hunting to fishing.
And Falcon maybe the "best lake in the world" or at least it was until the 
World went down there an smoked it and the bottom fell out of it. But the 42 lb stringer he caught will rival any stringer of fish that can and will be caught anywhere on the face of the earth. PERIOD and I'll choose to fish the " best lake in Louisiana not the world. For now...


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Toledbendbasser said:


> Wow that fish is the 26 largest fish ever weighed on tbend. And now it will hang on a wall because it looks better than a piece of painted fiberglass. The simple fact is the lake has many large fish in it because the do get released again and again. As a matter a fact there have been several fish that have been over 10lbs that have been weighed through the Tbend lake association and caught again and released again and yes all parties received a free replicas. On the same fish! And I will agree it is his right to do whatever wants to do with it is his fish,
> But a fish of that caliber could have been a Lake Record or Maybe even a State a Record for either La or Tx but now we will never know.
> The fish is simply a trophy to display... Wouldn't a picture look much better 10 years from now. I know that the pictures I show are on a phone almost all of the time. And also being a guide I would have to assume the he'd care something about taking care of fisheries. I'm sure that if a guide client caught a 12.40 speck I would think all kinds of effort would be taken to get it to the proper hands.. This is why as Louisianians' we get rap from hunting to fishing.
> And Falcon maybe the "best lake in the world" or at least it was until the
> World went down there an smoked it and the bottom fell out of it. But the 42 lb stringer he caught will rival any stringer of fish that can and will be caught anywhere on the face of the earth. PERIOD and I'll choose to fish the " best lake in Louisiana not the world. For now...


You meant to say second best lake in Texas!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Toledbendbasser said:


> Wow that fish is the 26 largest fish ever weighed on tbend. And now it will hang on a wall because it looks better than a piece of painted fiberglass. The simple fact is the lake has many large fish in it because the do get released again and again. As a matter a fact there have been several fish that have been over 10lbs that have been weighed through the Tbend lake association and caught again and released again and yes all parties received a free replicas. On the same fish! And I will agree it is his right to do whatever wants to do with it is his fish,
> 
> But a fish of that caliber could have been a Lake Record or Maybe even a State a Record for either La or Tx but now we will never know.
> 
> ...


Not going to argue any more. Start a thread about it and I'll have a reasonable debate about it without hijacking his thread.

Congrats again!

College and high school tournaments out there this weekend. I know the young man I mentored is fishing this weekend from college station high school. Hope he catches what you culled!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Congrats, nice fish, I had a customer just pick up another 12.75 from Toledo Bend this week....WW


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome fish. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Toledbendbasser said:


> Wow that fish is the 26 largest fish ever weighed on tbend. And now it will hang on a wall because it looks better than a piece of painted fiberglass. The simple fact is the lake has many large fish in it because the do get released again and again. As a matter a fact there have been several fish that have been over 10lbs that have been weighed through the Tbend lake association and caught again and released again and yes all parties received a free replicas. On the same fish! And I will agree it is his right to do whatever wants to do with it is his fish,
> But a fish of that caliber could have been a Lake Record or Maybe even a State a Record for either La or Tx but now we will never know.
> The fish is simply a trophy to display... Wouldn't a picture look much better 10 years from now. I know that the pictures I show are on a phone almost all of the time. And also being a guide I would have to assume the he'd care something about taking care of fisheries. I'm sure that if a guide client caught a 12.40 speck I would think all kinds of effort would be taken to get it to the proper hands.. This is why as Louisianians' we get rap from hunting to fishing.
> And Falcon maybe the "best lake in the world" or at least it was until the
> World went down there an smoked it and the bottom fell out of it. But the 42 lb stringer he caught will rival any stringer of fish that can and will be caught anywhere on the face of the earth. PERIOD and I'll choose to fish the " best lake in Louisiana not the world. For now...


Great first post......:headknock

Nice fish!


----------



## CaptJadams (Jul 27, 2012)

I released 7 fish over 5lbs that day I killed it for my personal reasons I don't believe in replicas come to my booth at the fishing show go look at some replicas. Then look at my taxidermist work ull see difference.... The lunker program goes to lowest bidder on taxidermy work and I wouldn't trust that fish with just anyone hate it r love it I don't care.. 168,000 acre lake I killed a trophy at its peak and released several others big deal


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

I had to laugh alittle to myself reading some of these ridiculous posts. 

Congrats capt. J. That's a true trophy I know I would be proud to have on my wall. Not to mention that stringer...!! Daaaang!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Toad! Congrats on a great day and a huge fish!!


----------



## nellayor (Jul 14, 2005)

CaptJadams said:


> I released 7 fish over 5lbs that day I killed it for my personal reasons I don't believe in replicas come to my booth at the fishing show go look at some replicas. Then look at my taxidermist work ull see difference.... The lunker program goes to lowest bidder on taxidermy work and I wouldn't trust that fish with just anyone hate it r love it I don't care.. 168,000 acre lake I killed a trophy at its peak and released several others big deal


It is your legal right to keep it, but people like you just don't get it. The joy of "catching" the fish should have been the memory of a lifetime. If you need something to be reminded of it, whats the difference if it is a replica or a photo. Sounds like a compensation complex to me. Kill a trophy fish to just show it off. Still could have been done with a replica. If you were worried about the quality, step up and pay for it, don't let it go to the lowest bidder. You're paying for the skin mount anyway.

Nobody's hating, they just want to conserve their fishery. How many of those 7's your are bragging about have the ability to make 12? More than likely none. A fish that size is special, enjoy petting that skin mount.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

This board is slowly going down hill. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> This board is slowly going down hill.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


x2

A man shows off the catch of a lifetime and then has to defend himself and now people are bashing him as a guide??!! WTH


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Dang Captjadams, these jokers act like you caught their pet fish Fred and murdered it. lol Notice how they all sound the same "I know you are within your legal rights but you caught Fred and now hes dead, and you ruined our whole lake" Some people just dont have a life and they get off on trying to make others feel bad about their accomplishments. Congrats on a great kill.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

CAPSIZED said:


> Dang Captjadams, these jokers act like you caught their pet fish Fred and murdered it. lol Notice how they all sound the same "I know you are within your legal rights but you caught Fred and now hes dead, and you ruined our whole lake" Some people just dont have a life and they get off on trying to make others feel bad about their accomplishments. Congrats on a great kill.


Great post!

Keyboard ninjas love conservation lol


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Man, don't feel bad for a second!!! Just a bunch of jealous trolls. You can always tell it's one of these trolls with the burner screen names and like 1 post ever. Awesome fish and it will look great on the wall!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Yup fish on J. Haters gunna hate.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome fish! Please post pics of the mount when you get it done. :thumbup: Don't mind the jealous folks on here.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Great fish man! I'm an avid bass fisherman myself and have no issues with someone keeping a trophy for a skin mount. You'll be enjoying her for the rest of your life


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

TBendTexan said:


> Its not about being jealous.... its about being a responsible angler. There is no way to justify killing a trophy like that and taking the opportunity to share the joy of catching that fish away from everyone ever again. A man's pride and disdain for a replica mount took away the chance for someone else...possibly someone's kid or loved one of this board, the opportunity to experience the catch of a lifetime. I could understand if you were starving to death and had to eat. But for the sake of your ego, I don't get it. :texasflag


If you want to debate conservation on the lake then start you own thread!!! Quit trying to rain on this mans parade!!

Jealousy......


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Some great prospects for the BANNED camp here with their >first<post. How about I post pics of every bass I get to mount over 9 or 10....some of you would have a stroke, infact I think I will....look for it later today, once again great fish!!!...WW


----------



## jz2518 (Nov 29, 2012)

Peta is so proud. Lol


----------



## FISHUNTER (Dec 4, 2007)

I would have kept it and had a skin mount done also. Catch of a lifetime there!


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Congratulations on an awesome fish! Maybe someday I'll get lucky and catch one 1/2 that size, lol.

To all those crying and weeping about the death of a fish - it was his legal right to keep it so who cares? Not all fish survive catch and release so what if it was too stressed out to make it and was going to die anyway? What if it was nearing the end of its life cycle and was going to die after spawning regardless of being caught?

Personally, I would have released it but have no problem if someone wants to keep a fish like that to mount. I would also rather look at a nice deer and take a picture instead of shooting one but have no problem with those that hunt them. I just prefer to only hunt birds.

I guess what I am saying is if it is legal, then what is the big deal? Just be happy for the guy catching his biggest bass ever and wanting to put it on the wall.


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

There are some idiots on here.....

Hang that thing on the wall proudly.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Was it caught on a croaker? 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## BabyBear24 (Feb 5, 2013)

Croaker? He isn't a texan! Put it on the wall. After a fight like that the old timer was probably going to die anyway.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

TBendTexan said:


> Its not about being jealous.... its about being a responsible angler. There is no way to justify killing a trophy like that and taking the opportunity to share the joy of catching that fish away from everyone ever again. A man's pride and disdain for a replica mount took away the chance for someone else...possibly someone's kid or loved one of this board, the opportunity to experience the catch of a lifetime. I could understand if you were starving to death and had to eat. But for the sake of your ego, I don't get it. :texasflag[/QUOT
> 
> All I can say is grow up.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

TBendTexan said:


> Its not about being jealous.... its about being a responsible angler. There is no way to justify killing a trophy like that and taking the opportunity to share the joy of catching that fish away from everyone ever again. A man's pride and disdain for a replica mount took away the chance for someone else...possibly someone's kid or loved one of this board, the opportunity to experience the catch of a lifetime. I could understand if you were starving to death and had to eat. But for the sake of your ego, I don't get it. :texasflag


I've killed just about everything that walks or crawls on this earth, and I've got the skin mounts to prove it (R.I.P.M.F.) It's a hell of a thing to kill a bass, you take away everything it has and every chance some random DB is ever gonna have of also catching it (which of course they were never going to do anyway.) Killing ain't fair, but somebody's gotta do it. Peace, love, respect...RESPECT. P.S. - I caught you a delicious bass.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

^^^^ what is this? Troll now spamming?


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

Great fish . My pb is 9 lbs and I caught her when I was 12 years old . She's on the wall too . This gets old with all the PETA people posting every time someone keeps a fish . It may well be your opinion that it needs to be released but it's just that an opinion . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Jaysand247 said:


> Great fish . My pb is 9 lbs and I caught her when I was 12 years old . She's on the wall too . This gets old with all the PETA people posting every time someone keeps a fish . It may well be your opinion that it needs to be released but it's just that an opinion .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How dare you, that could of been my brother's nephew's friends mom's trophy one day. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

saltaholic said:


> ^^^^ what is this? Troll now spamming?


what does that even mean?


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Category5 said:


> what does that even mean?


There was a thread above mine that is now removed from Tbendfisher that was a spam link. Mods deleted it


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

makes sense now


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*pb*

Congrats adams.....awesome fish......I am not against skin mounts at all.....its your choice so who cares what others think.....I always said I would get a skin mount on my pb.....but found a guy with fish scale taxidermy that does the best replicas I have seen.....maybe he can do your skin mount ..... I will try to post a pic of the paint job.....unbelievable job done by kevin....


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*another pic*

Kevin did an awesome job


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

That's a great looking mount, some quality work going on there!


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

Awesome fish man. Congratulations. I love how these idiots get on here and claim it's irresponsible for you to keep this fish. One fish out of a lake with literally millions of bass in it. When you catch a fish, it is yours to do with what you want. What's next, you going to tell me shooting a deer over 200" is irresponsible because it could have spread it's genetics a couple of more years. It's irresponsible to tell someone else what to do or not do with a fish they legally caught. As far as the guy talking about Falcon and Fork, Falcon could be down because of the lake being 30 feet low for nearly three years, (oh by the way, they caught a 15# there this week) and Fork is a shell of what it was 15 years ago. Probably the most avid catch and release lake in the world and it has done nothing but go down hill for years. Again, congratulations on the fish. Hang it on your wall with pride and thanks for posting the pics, otherwise I would have never had the privilege of seeing that fish.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

That little bass in your aquarium looks very disturbed by what you're holding!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

huntrfish said:


> Awesome fish man. Congratulations. I love how these idiots get on here and claim it's irresponsible for you to keep this fish. One fish out of a lake with literally millions of bass in it. When you catch a fish, it is yours to do with what you want. What's next, you going to tell me shooting a deer over 200" is irresponsible because it could have spread it's genetics a couple of more years. It's irresponsible to tell someone else what to do or not do with a fish they legally caught. As far as the guy talking about Falcon and Fork, Falcon could be down because of the lake being 30 feet low for nearly three years, (oh by the way, they caught a 15# there this week) and Fork is a shell of what it was 15 years ago. Probably the most avid catch and release lake in the world and it has done nothing but go down hill for years. Again, congratulations on the fish. Hang it on your wall with pride and thanks for posting the pics, otherwise I would have never had the privilege of seeing that fish.


If you dare to breathe air some DB will tell you how you did it all wrong.


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

Category5 said:


> If you dare to breathe air some DB will tell you how you did it all wrong.


You got that right. There is a limit on bass for a reason. That means you can keep 5 a day. These morons have made people feel guilty for keeping a few bass to eat for dinner. They are very good by the way. Watch out folks, the fish police are coming after you


----------



## flat185 (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow! Huge girls congrats. I'm still in single digits hoping to change that one day


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

i fished with Jared this weekend and he was telling me that he was getting trashed for mounting it. I called him a liar I said there is no way guys are that ignorant.

I guess I was wrong . . . . Sorry Jared guess I owe you $5 bucks.

Jared's a class act and a heck of a guide. Yall look him up any time your up at Sabine or Big Lake.


----------



## fishinyankee (Feb 11, 2013)

Clint Eastwood and Napoleon Dynamite in one post, that is a solid quote.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> This board is slowly going down hill.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Yup. Bunch of whiney trolls on every thread. Can't post a trophy bass, trophy trout, help someone out or tell others to learn how to fish by spending time on the water, burning gas and finding their own spots or you get burned at the stake. Im making money while I'm killing time on here at work and people have the gall to act like they know how much I fish or what I know about the sport and tell me I am an internet fisherman and Capt Adams is a trophy bass killer. I quit posting reports on here as well as a bunch of others for just this reason. 
"Oh yeah, my cousin in laws aunt and great uncle are coming in from Omaha and want me to put them on some fish. Post the coordinates, knots, lures, rods, reels etc that I will need to catch some 28" or better trout. Help a brother out, you guys that catch all those big fish owe it to the guys like me that just want to hit the EASY button to catch fish..." Sound familiar? 
Grow a pair and let people enjoy this forum and share their catches without making them defend themselves. If half of you cried as much while fishing with me I would flip you off the boat and go catching without you. 
Nice bass captain!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yup. Bunch of whiney trolls on every thread. Can't post a trophy bass, trophy trout, help someone out or tell others to learn how to fish by spending time on the water, burning gas and finding their own spots or you get burned at the stake. Im making money while I'm killing time on here at work and people have the gall to act like they know how much I fish or what I know about the sport and tell me I am an internet fisherman and Capt Adams is a trophy bass killer. I quit posting reports on here as well as a bunch of others for just this reason.
> "Oh yeah, my cousin in laws aunt and great uncle are coming in from Omaha and want me to put them on some fish. Post the coordinates, knots, lures, rods, reels etc that I will need to catch some 28" or better trout. Help a brother out, you guys that catch all those big fish owe it to the guys like me that just want to hit the EASY button to catch fish..." Sound familiar?
> Grow a pair and let people enjoy this forum and share their catches without making them defend themselves. If half of you cried as much while fishing with me I would flip you off the boat and go catching without you.
> Nice bass captain!
> ...


Word.

Welcome back.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptTreyFryfogle (May 29, 2013)

Saw this and couldn't resist.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^LOL!! Capt.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yup. Bunch of whiney trolls on every thread. Can't post a trophy bass, trophy trout, help someone out or tell others to learn how to fish by spending time on the water, burning gas and finding their own spots or you get burned at the stake. Im making money while I'm killing time on here at work and people have the gall to act like they know how much I fish or what I know about the sport and tell me I am an internet fisherman and Capt Adams is a trophy bass killer. I quit posting reports on here as well as a bunch of others for just this reason.
> "Oh yeah, my cousin in laws aunt and great uncle are coming in from Omaha and want me to put them on some fish. Post the coordinates, knots, lures, rods, reels etc that I will need to catch some 28" or better trout. Help a brother out, you guys that catch all those big fish owe it to the guys like me that just want to hit the EASY button to catch fish..." Sound familiar?
> Grow a pair and let people enjoy this forum and share their catches without making them defend themselves. If half of you cried as much while fishing with me I would flip you off the boat and go catching without you.
> Nice bass captain!
> ...


Zephyr cove...I posted the GPS coordinates recently you'll find them. I recommend 50-80# test minimum, with 100-300# wire leader for trout that size. Maybe start with rapala CD-18's and work up from there.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

CaptTreyFryfogle said:


> Saw this and couldn't resist.


Haha. Good stuff.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------

